# Farmer's Dog



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Farmer's Dog review:
I went ahead and tried the Farmer's Dog at 60% off for 2 weeks. Then I immediately canceled the subscription. Here's what I got.
A few packages not labeled.
One of Teddy's chicken was labeled for Sunny. She doesn't get chicken.
One of the Doberman packages was labeled for the Chihuahua. It was pork and I didn't order pork for Teddy.
Once I got done playing the matching game and figured out what goes to who, Tony is short of 4 days worth of food.

Ah well, I was warned. I'm going to use what I have to help build their gut and ease them onto the raw.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Never heard of it? Is it a brand or something? Kinda like hello fresh but for dogs? Idk lol..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, exactly like hello fresh for dogs. They don't seem to have good quality control though. 
The dogs weren't that enthusiastic about it either.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Mm, thanks for the heads up. I'll make sure to avoid it if possible.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats a shame.. any more, the only place to trust your pets are getting quality is in our own kitchen. We did raw for a long time. The dogs did very well on it. But honestly the cost to do raw for 8 dogs was over whelming, especially with 2 great danes.
Now our new pups, the great Pyrenees hardly eat at all. We normally feed growing pups 2 times a day but Their dish stays full all day. They nibble on it through the day. I'm thinking making them their own food so I know they are getting what they need. ..maybe. lol, because I don't already have lots to do lol.
.thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@happybleats dogs do tend to eat less in the heat… I’d probably just enjoy your feed bill being reduced while you can 😂
Maybe supplement w/o getting them completely off dry feed. My GP is a slow eater… she lays down and takes her time with dinner. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

happybleats said:


> Now our new pups, the great Pyrenees hardly eat at all. We normally feed growing pups 2 times a day but Their dish stays full all day. They nibble on it through the day. I'm thinking making them their own food so I know they are getting what they need. ..maybe. lol, because I don't already have lots to do lol.
> .thanks for sharing your experience.


That's really interesting that you notice that. Our two anatolians are the same way. It is definitely worse in the summer, but it happens in the winter too. Once a day we mix in something to one of their meals of dry food to get them to finish it. A raw egg, some broth, some leftover meat from a meal we had... Just whatever we have extra of.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My akbash is spoiled, all the time. 
Not on purpose.

He wouldn’t eat the expensive dry dog food. Tried cheap dog food, nada.

We thought we would starve him into eating, but after a few days of no eating, we said we can’t do this so, we would boil chicken broth, from deboning the chicken, or pork chop broth from a cut out bone. 

In the summer, he loves the broth cold from fridge. I pour broth to puddle the bottom in his food bowel of dry dog food, stir it around really well to wet it all up and he eats it. It is like ice cream to him, nice and cold.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s good to know because I was considering ordering this. I have two large fairly young dogs (ages 1 and 3) who don’t like eating and have sensitivities. 

Like [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] and [mention]happybleats [/mention] I worry my dogs, especially my big, hairy LGD, are practically fasting all summer. I started adding eggs but then one dog got a few hot spots. I’m not sure if it’s related. They’re still alive, so they must be eating enough but I feed twice a day and they eat less than half of what I think they should. I’ve been seriously considering going raw but don’t even know where to start.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Some LGD’s could also be self supplementing… mine will catch rabbits and I’ve seen her bring in pheasants now and then too.
@toth boer goats I think the bone broth is a great idea-very healthy especially for larger breeds who can tend to have trouble with joints.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Update, Farmer's Dog has given me a full refund and assured of another trial in the future. They responded to my email within 48 hours.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. At least customer service is good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------

